# BMQ  Nov 2010



## DavieRocket77

Hi, I just received my BMQ start date for Nov 1st in St.Jean, my trade is Combat Engineer.  Just thought I would start this thread to see who else will also be starting on this date.


----------



## Tlaidler

i start nov 1 for avs tech my 3rd choice...combat engineer was my 2nd choice but didnt get in.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking

I'm crossing my fingers hoping I get into this course, just waiting for my refrence check then everything is done!


----------



## Nesopgal

I'm hoping for this course also! I got merit listed today, so just waiting for the call now! Fingers crossed  ;D


----------



## Nesopgal

Got the call! ;D
Will be joining you guys as a communicator research op, first choice! Do you guys need to show up on Saturday also ?


----------



## DavieRocket77

291Hopeful said:
			
		

> Got the call! ;D
> Will be joining you guys as a communicator research op, first choice! Do you guys need to show up on Saturday also ?


 Congrats bud!!! See you there, I think everyone has to report by Saturday .


----------



## Nesopgal

Yea, used to be Sunday, I have no idea why they changed it. 
Anyway I'm pumped, can't wait!  When is your swearing in?


----------



## Tlaidler

i swear in oct 7   seems so far away,  at least we have time to get in shape.


----------



## Nesopgal

That's awesome Tlaidler! I am going to sign all my paperwork on the 6th. 173 days before we need to show up at the mega! 
Getting in the best of shape is definitely my goal as of now! Will be shooting for exemption now that I have 6 months


----------



## Nesopgal

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=116672095036895

Facebook group for all of us starting on Nov. 1st  :camo:

I`ve been told that the link might not be working, if it does the same for you, just enter Canadian Forces BMQ November 1st, St Jean in the search area of your facebook  Should work!


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking

I'll be there November 1st! Can't wait, anyone else swearing in October 13th in London??


----------



## DavieRocket77

It seems everyone but me knows their swearing in dates. I was hoping for a summer BMQ but it looks like it'll be a cold one lol.... Oh well, just happy to be going


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking

Johnson101 said:
			
		

> I'll be there November 1st! Can't wait, anyone else swearing in October 13th in London??



Correction...My swearing in date is October 14th...not the 13th


----------



## owa

I got called yesterday and offered a 4-year contract as a Signals Operator.  My course starts November 8th.  My course ends on March 11th.

Who else is going this month!?

Should be a lot of fun...  Right through the worst months of winter, and we'll likely get to Farnham sometime at the end of January or middle of February, haha.  It'll probably be cold as tits, but I'm pretty excited about it.  If we can handle that kind of weather, we'll be ready for anything ;p


----------



## PMedMoe

Try here:  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/93633/post-932951.html#msg932951


----------



## owa

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Try here:  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/93633/post-932951.html#msg932951



Sometimes I wonder why I'm so stupid.

I had been doing so well with using the search function too, all for it to be ruined.  :'(

edit:  Upon further review, I feel slightly less stupid because that threads for people going on the 1st.  The reason I still feel stupid is because I totally shouldn't have missed the thread.


----------



## owa

I don't have a swearing in date either.  They just told me they'd call me back in the first week of September to give me my paperwork and set up a swearing in date.

But I am going to Basic on November 8th.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking

Congrats on your offer! I was offered singals aswell I'm heading out November 1st!


----------



## Nesopgal

I'm with Johnson 
Comm Research Op


----------



## Barmecide

I'm leaving near the end of November, I'm going for Met Tech.  =)


----------



## McD

I won the lotto...I mean, I got my call today. Leave the 6th, start the 8th.


----------



## tencezero

Got my call,

I posted in the October BMQ forum as my recruiter said ill be going in october but I guess thats not the case.. I sware in october 7th in vancouver, coming from 100 mile house bc, and start BMQ November 1st 2010 going in for Sig Ops, I won the lottery as well


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking

Congrats on your offer! I'm going Sig Op aswell for the November 1st course. Also here is a link to the facebook group for everyone leaving on this date; http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=116672095036895&ref=ts


----------



## WatsonJeffrey

Had good news come my way yesterday I got a job offer for crewman my BMQ starts 1 Nov 10 in St Jean anybody else out there starting BMQ then let me know looking forward to it...

Looking at starting a facebook group BMQ NOV 2010

JW


----------



## McD

Congrats. But you will come to find 1) A thread for Nov and Nov 1 BMQ 2) A facebook page FOR NOV


----------



## tencezero

Congratz on getting your call, ill be there on November 1st as well Sig Ops. 

There is already another thread for BMQ Nov 1st if you search a bit, and a facebook group has already been started.  http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=116672095036895&ref=ts


----------



## PMedMoe

Nov BMQ thread here:  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/93633.0.html

and here:  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/94299.0.html

Mods, might I suggest a merge?


----------



## chappyk

Anyone going to St. Jean in November 2010.  I am heading there on November 6, 2010


----------



## PMedMoe

Try this thread:  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/93633.0.html

or this one:  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/94299.0.html

or this one:  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/94688/post-944839.html#msg944839

Mods, this present thread now makes four Nov 2010 BMQ threads.  Might I suggest a merge.......again?


----------



## chappyk

Starting Basic November 6th.  But I will be one of the older guys, lol.  Well, 30's.  Anyone else going to Basic in November 2010 who is in there older years?


----------



## chappyk

thanks...should have looked first.  Can a moderator close this for me please.


----------



## McD

chappyk said:
			
		

> Starting Basic November 6th.  But I will be one of the older guys, lol.  Well, 30's.  Anyone else going to Basic in November 2010 who is in there older years?



Be seeing ya there. Im 25. Caught in the middle haha 

Sent ya a PM chappyk


----------



## EpicBeardedMan

Nov 22 start date, NESOP.


----------



## McD

Congrats!!! This is starting to sink in now. Where are you comming from??


----------



## Luke O

McD said:
			
		

> I won the lotto...I mean, I got my call today. Leave the 6th, start the 8th.



I start the 8th too.  Gettin' pumped!


----------



## EpicBeardedMan

McD said:
			
		

> Congrats!!! This is starting to sink in now. Where are you comming from??



Mississauga, ON.


----------



## DavieRocket77

chappyk said:
			
		

> Starting Basic November 6th.  But I will be one of the older guys, lol.  Well, 30's.  Anyone else going to Basic in November 2010 who is in there older years?


 Hey Chappy, I'm 32 yrs old so you're not alone buddy lol


----------



## chappyk

Sweet.  We will have to show those 18 year olds how it is done.  lol.  I wish November would hurry up and get here.  My wife is trying to kick me out already, lol

Listen to me, getting excited about winter BMQ, lol


----------



## chappyk

Oh ya and something else.....when we get there, we will only know each others last names at first.  So we should start getting used to everyone's last names know maybe.  Mine is Kendall


----------



## chappyk

Anyone else from the Ottawa Area?


----------



## Luke O

chappyk said:
			
		

> Oh ya and something else.....when we get there, we will only know each others last names at first.  So we should start getting used to everyone's last names know maybe.  Mine is Kendall



My last name is Gallant.


----------



## WatsonJeffrey

chappyk said:
			
		

> Starting Basic November 6th.  But I will be one of the older guys, lol.  Well, 30's.  Anyone else going to Basic in November 2010 who is in there older years?



I will be 27 is that old lol


----------



## chappyk

27? ya that's old.  WE might let you into our club.  It is a bit exclusive though.  Here's the deal.  On week 5, when we get our first weekend and WE all want to escape to Montreal for some beers, you younger guys have to let us come with.  Deal?


----------



## chappyk

nice to meet you Gallant.


----------



## chappyk

And here's hoping that we don't have too many ****pumps on our platoon that make everyone else have to do an extra run or more pushups because they don't respect authority or something stupid like spitting in front of an instructor.  Heard it happened to a friends plt.  Kid spit while they were standing outside the Mega, in formation.  Whole platoon had to pay.


----------



## Luke O

chappyk said:
			
		

> nice to meet you Gallant.



Same to you.  What trade are you going for chappyk?


----------



## aesop081

chappyk said:
			
		

> And here's hoping that we don't have too many ****pumps on our platoon



I would be very careful talking like that at this point. That "shitpump" might turn out to be you.


----------



## chappyk

very true CDN Aviator, but no won't be me


----------



## chappyk

Gallant, I am going Navy Steward


----------



## aesop081

chappyk said:
			
		

> very true CDN Aviator, but no won't be me



I've seen students come and go over the years, everyone does something stupid at least once.


----------



## chappyk

I guess if I do something stupid...and again hopefully won't happen, that it will be a learning experience that improves me.


----------



## WatsonJeffrey

Luke O said:
			
		

> My last name is Gallant.



My last name is Watson


----------



## Luke O

chappyk said:
			
		

> Gallant, I am going Navy Steward



Sweet.  I'm going for Naval Communications.


----------



## chappyk

Welcome to the club Watson.


----------



## EpicBeardedMan

You guys better be nice to us coming a couple weeks after you.  :


----------



## chappyk

Don't worry EBM, we will be nice to you.  Of course you will look in awe of us when you see us with our week 3-4 epaulets.  Ready for winter BMQ?


----------



## EpicBeardedMan

chappyk said:
			
		

> Don't worry EBM, we will be nice to you.  Of course you will look in awe of us when you see us with our week 3-4 epaulets.  Ready for winter BMQ?



Haha I'd definately rather do Winter BMQ than summer, not a fan of sweltering heat


----------



## chappyk

I haven't been running long enough to know what it will be like to run in the snow at 5:30 a.m.  It's a good thing I like running.


----------



## Cat

chappyk said:
			
		

> I haven't been running long enough to know what it will be like to run in the snow at 5:30 a.m.  It's a good thing I like running.



Fun, so so so much fun, and i you keep saying that in your head eventually you will beleive it


----------



## DavieRocket77

C'mon November ....... I can't wait to get started and make tonns of new friends. I think I'm ready physically but I'm still working on the monkeybars.... damn they're hard lol. Just got laid off yesterday so I'm gonna be going crazy until then....guess I'll just have to train like a freak. My last name is Desjardins btw


----------



## chappyk

Nice to meet you Desjardins, welcome


----------



## chappyk

Thanks Cat....I can almost feel the cold chill and the blowing snow from the flat grounds of the Mega......come on November lol.


----------



## chappyk

Desjardins, where are you from and what trade are you going into?


----------



## DavieRocket77

chappyk said:
			
		

> Desjardins, where are you from and what trade are you going into?


 Hey Chappy, I'm from Hamilton and I'm going for Combat Engineer. How about you ?


----------



## WatsonJeffrey

DavieRocket77 said:
			
		

> Hey Chappy, I'm from Hamilton and I'm going for Combat Engineer. How about you ?



Hey Im from Hamilton as well and I am going for crewmen


----------



## davidsonr_91

Good luck to you all but don't desire time to go faster cause you will wish you were taking your time when you get there lol and take extra care not to get injured just before you go as you will be waiting that much longer to get back on BMQ.  And to those oldee guys show the young ones how it's done as you will be the minority.


----------



## chappyk

Hey DavieRocket77, I am going Navy Steward.  I am from Cobden, Ontario.....near Ottawa.  What is your last name?...we should all get used to each others last names if we are going to be at Basic together...since that is how we will know each other when there.   Mine is Kendall


----------



## EpicBeardedMan

Grncarovski is mine. Wonder how they'll get along with that lol


----------



## McD

Hahaha phonetic spelling? Quite a number from GTA and area. Can't wait to meet you all and get cracking.


----------



## chappyk

Anyone else going to Basic for the week of November 6th?


----------



## byrd365

Congrats! I was told November 8 for my BMQ start date  :yellow:


----------



## chappyk

Hey, welcome.  November 8th is the Monday.  You will have to show up on the 7th.  Although I was told the 6th (Saturday)  I will find out for sure, but it will either be the Sat or the Sunday.  What trade are you going into byrd365?


----------



## Sonar Mike

I see most of you being called during the month of May for a November start. I was called in June for a October start. I was wondering if there is a possibility of them screwing up the date? Only seen a few people for the October start date but lots for November.


----------



## chappyk

Hey Sonar Mike.  As to your question, not sure, but don't think there was a screw up.  It could have something to do with your trade.  But always the best answer, if you are uncertain, call your recruiting centre.


----------



## McD

Sonar Mike said:
			
		

> I see most of you being called during the month of May for a November start. I was called in June for a October start. I was wondering if there is a possibility of them screwing up the date? Only seen a few people for the October start date but lots for November.



Your powers of deduction are strong and observations astute...But, give them some credit that they can read October, as October, and that they do this for a living. Not saying humans can't make mistakes...But they can over think big time. Good luck.


----------



## byrd365

Chappyk I am in for Sig OP it was my 3rd choice but thats quite fine with me.  :yellow:


----------



## McD

Not to rock any boats here but, Byrd, I hope you worked on trusting people 

Congrats , see ya there!


----------



## chappyk

Hey McD, well said.  Byrd365.....Sig Op, although your third choice, is an excellent one.  My third choice was Navy Steward, picked because I have experience in hotel/restaurant management.  My first choice was Supply.  But of course, by the time I applied most trades were closed.  I might re-muster some day.


----------



## chappyk

Okay, there has to be more people going to Basic in November in here?  Anyone else browsing the Forum going?


----------



## Barmecide

I'm going November 8th for Met Tech. Swearing in Oct 21st. 
My last name is Rees.

=)


----------



## DavieRocket77

Barmecide said:
			
		

> I'm going November 8th for Met Tech. Swearing in Oct 21st.
> My last name is Rees.
> 
> =)


 congrats and welcome Rees


----------



## Luke O

Barmecide said:
			
		

> I'm going November 8th for Met Tech. Swearing in Oct 21st.
> My last name is Rees.
> 
> =)



Where you from Rees.


----------



## canadiansavage

chappyk said:
			
		

> Okay, there has to be more people going to Basic in November in here?  Anyone else browsing the Forum going?



Well I will take this opportunity to pipe up.  I have been browsing this forum for months now (excellent site & great resource), so I suppose it is time for my first post    I will be attending BMQ starting Nov 22 as LCIS Tech.


----------



## chappyk

Nice to meet you CanadianSavage and Rees, welcome.


----------



## EpicBeardedMan

canadiansavage said:
			
		

> Well I will take this opportunity to pipe up.  I have been browsing this forum for months now (excellent site & great resource), so I suppose it is time for my first post    I will be attending BMQ starting Nov 22 as LCIS Tech.



See you there. I start the 22nd as well. What CRFC did you go to/being sworn in at?


----------



## Barmecide

Luke O said:
			
		

> Where you from Rees.



A Small town in Northern Ontario, nothing fancy.


----------



## Nesopgal

Grats to all of you who got offers


----------



## canadiansavage

EpicBeardedMan said:
			
		

> See you there. I start the 22nd as well. What CRFC did you go to/being sworn in at?



Fredericton


----------



## Luke O

canadiansavage said:
			
		

> Fredericton



Sweet, another east coaster.


----------



## gwones

Hey guys,

I'm leaving on the 29th of November(LCIS Tech). Anyone on the same schedule?


----------



## chappyk

Any one else going Navy and starting November 6?


----------



## Danneskjold

gwones said:
			
		

> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm leaving on the 29th of November(LCIS Tech). Anyone on the same schedule?



Yes! Potential Med Tech here. I swear in on the 24th and head out to St. Jean for the 29th.


----------



## Sonar Mike

chappyk said:
			
		

> Any one else going Navy and starting November 6?


  Yes has a Sonar Operator, but I'm going for Oct 18.


----------



## FyroniK

I'm getting sworn in on the 26th of this month... but they didn't tell me when my BMQ is, seems odd but I guess I will find out on the 26th .


----------



## aesop081

FyroniK said:
			
		

> but they didn't tell me when my BMQ is



Why didnt you ask ?


----------



## FyroniK

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Why didnt you ask ?



She said that they would get in touch with me before the 26th, but its been a few months now and the date is closing in, I'm going to give them a call on monday to find out .


----------



## Bluechip

My BMQ begins Nov 29th for Ammo Tech. Ill cya there gwones.


----------



## gwones

Danneskjold said:
			
		

> Yes! Potential Med Tech here. I swear in on the 24th and head out to St. Jean for the 29th.



Are you, by any chance, coming from the CFRC Mississauga? I also swear-in on the 24th 



			
				Bluechip said:
			
		

> My BMQ begins Nov 29th for Ammo Tech. Ill cya there gwones.



Congratulations  I'll see you soon!


----------



## EpicBeardedMan

gwones said:
			
		

> Are you, by any chance, coming from the CFRC Mississauga? I also swear-in on the 24th
> 
> Congratulations  I'll see you soon!



I'm getting sworn in a bit before you at CRFC Mississauga on the 17th and leaving the 22nd.  What trade?


----------



## Danneskjold

gwones said:
			
		

> Are you, by any chance, coming from the CFRC Mississauga? I also swear-in on the 24th



I am! So I will see you there. You should be able to recognize me by the decidedly weepy mother sitting by my side...

Are you flying out afterwards, or were you planning to make a road trip of it?


----------



## gwones

Danneskjold said:
			
		

> I am! So I will see you there. You should be able to recognize me by the decidedly weepy mother sitting by my side...
> 
> Are you flying out afterwards, or were you planning to make a road trip of it?



Same here haha  I will be flying out. How about you?



			
				EpicBeardedMan said:
			
		

> I'm getting sworn in a bit before you at CRFC Mississauga on the 17th and leaving the 22nd.  What trade?



That's nice! I'll be going in as LCIS Tech.


----------



## Bluechip

Yeah, Ill be swearing in, in Mississauga on Nov 3rd.


----------



## Danneskjold

gwones said:
			
		

> Same here haha  I will be flying out. How about you?



Flying out. What do you think the odds are that they'll assign us to business class?


----------



## aesop081

Danneskjold said:
			
		

> What do you think the odds are that they'll assign us to business class?



Nil.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Danneskjold said:
			
		

> Flying out. What do you think the odds are that they'll assign us to business class?


----------



## Danneskjold

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

>



I lol'd. But in the future, perhaps I'll supplement silly, sarcastic, and satirical statements with a smiley. Help highlight the obvious. Avoid making myself look like an idiot. Etc.



			
				Stacked said:
			
		

> The interviewer told me today that I can expect BMQ in November if my medical passes, which I am 99% positive it will, so I should be seeing some of you there.



Sounds like you're pretty close to the finish line, Stacked. NCI OP, right?

Good luck, and let us know when you get the call!


----------



## aesop081

Danneskjold said:
			
		

> I lol'd. But in the future, perhaps I'll supplement silly, sarcastic, and satirical statements with a smiley. Help highlight the obvious. Avoid making myself look like an idiot. Etc.



I know you only have 4 posts here but if take a good look around, you will find that applicants make stupid statements like that on a regular basis and actualy mean what they say. It is hard to tell without a smiley so i just choose to assume people are stupid.

Happy to see thats not the case with this one.


----------



## darkskye

I will be starting BMQ on November 29, 2010

Naval Communicator


----------



## DavieRocket77

rezz said:
			
		

> I will be starting BMQ on November 29, 2010
> 
> Naval Communicator


 Congrats


----------



## owa

How's everyone doing with the nerves and anxiousness?  I keep wanting to speed things up.  Maybe I'll regret that a bit once things get tough, but I enjoy the giddy vibes I have, even if they do get a bit annoying at times haha.

What's everyone doing to kill time?

I'm currently working security around PEI doing concerts and events.  Got to do Summerfest (Cirque Du Soleil, Bachman and Turner, Matt Mays, and Great Big Sea), and  I did "Regis and Kelly Live!" today.  Been doing some physical fitness stuff.  Gonna hit that harder soon enough.


----------



## darkskye

owa said:
			
		

> How's everyone doing with the nerves and anxiousness?  I keep wanting to speed things up.  Maybe I'll regret that a bit once things get tough, but I enjoy the giddy vibes I have, even if they do get a bit annoying at times haha.
> 
> What's everyone doing to kill time?
> 
> I'm currently working security around PEI doing concerts and events.  Got to do Summerfest (Cirque Du Soleil, Bachman and Turner, Matt Mays, and Great Big Sea), and  I did "Regis and Kelly Live!" today.  Been doing some physical fitness stuff.  Gonna hit that harder soon enough.



I am super pumped about BMQ and wish I could start earlier!

To kill the time, I am currently working full-time at a collection agency collecting monies, and working out every other day!


----------



## PegcityNavy

Stacked said:
			
		

> Lucky you.. I am working full time at A&W 'till basic.... Much, much worse... LOL!



mmm, Sirloin Bacon Uncle burgers


----------



## wollyworld

BMQ November 29th  - NES OP for me!


----------



## Danneskjold

rezz said:
			
		

> I will be starting BMQ on November 29, 2010
> 
> Naval Communicator





			
				wollyworld said:
			
		

> BMQ November 29th  - NES OP for me!



Sweet! Congrats, gentlemen. Just a little under five months to go...



			
				owa said:
			
		

> How's everyone doing with the nerves and anxiousness?  I keep wanting to speed things up.  Maybe I'll regret that a bit once things get tough, but I enjoy the giddy vibes I have, even if they do get a bit annoying at times haha.
> 
> What's everyone doing to kill time?
> 
> I'm currently working security around PEI doing concerts and events.  Got to do Summerfest (Cirque Du Soleil, Bachman and Turner, Matt Mays, and Great Big Sea), and  I did "Regis and Kelly Live!" today.  Been doing some physical fitness stuff.  Gonna hit that harder soon enough.



Currently working in a basement office, doing computer stuff for the most part. Occasionally get to go in the field - on construction sites and the like - to reacquaint myself with the sun. It's a pretty sweet job, but I find myself a little more distracted at work recently... I'm at my desk right now! Looking forward to the challenge and the novelty of a career with the CF.

So like you, I'm definitely anxious to get started! But that said, I'm glad we get an extra five months to prepare. I could use the extra time to work on my PT. And focussing on all the stuff that I want to improve on before BMQ helps extinguish the anxiety. Well... temporarily.

Sounds like you're doing some fun stuff, by the way. Free concerts?


----------



## Jcam

owa said:
			
		

> How's everyone doing with the nerves and anxiousness?  I keep wanting to speed things up.  Maybe I'll regret that a bit once things get tough, but I enjoy the giddy vibes I have, even if they do get a bit annoying at times haha.
> 
> What's everyone doing to kill time?
> 
> I'm currently working security around PEI doing concerts and events.  Got to do Summerfest (Cirque Du Soleil, Bachman and Turner, Matt Mays, and Great Big Sea), and  I did "Regis and Kelly Live!" today.  Been doing some physical fitness stuff.  Gonna hit that harder soon enough.



Another islander? That's great. What trade did you enlist for? I'm not doing BMQ in November with you, but still curious about another person from PEI.


----------



## Luke O

owa said:
			
		

> What's everyone doing to kill time?



I'm fixing computers.  Pretty decent money so I'm not complaining, but I'm also anxious to get going.   

Do you know when our swear in date is Owa?  I haven't heard anything yet.


----------



## EpicBeardedMan

owa said:
			
		

> H
> 
> What's everyone doing to kill time?



Arresting crackheads at LCBO's across the GTA. Good times. Oh, and going to Crossfit, already noticed a big difference, dropping weight like it's going out of style.


----------



## owa

Jcam said:
			
		

> Another islander? That's great. What trade did you enlist for? I'm not doing BMQ in November with you, but still curious about another person from PEI.



Yeah, you actually know me, haha.  If this is the Jcam who had a going away party last summer, knows Brett Beaton, and was at Hunter's for (I think it) Brenton's birthday.  This is Alan Trainor.  I'm going in as Signal Ops.  Pretty stoked.  Brett's off in Aldershot doing Basic at the moment if you didn't know.



			
				Danneskjold said:
			
		

> Sweet! Congrats, gentlemen. Just a little under five months to go...
> 
> Currently working in a basement office, doing computer stuff for the most part. Occasionally get to go in the field - on construction sites and the like - to reacquaint myself with the sun. It's a pretty sweet job, but I find myself a little more distracted at work recently... I'm at my desk right now! Looking forward to the challenge and the novelty of a career with the CF.
> 
> So like you, I'm definitely anxious to get started! But that said, I'm glad we get an extra five months to prepare. I could use the extra time to work on my PT. And focussing on all the stuff that I want to improve on before BMQ helps extinguish the anxiety. Well... temporarily.
> 
> Sounds like you're doing some fun stuff, by the way. Free concerts?



Free concerts...  Pretty much.  I do a bit more then stand around and watch them (sometimes,  haha), but it's a good gig.  I just wish there was more work.  Can't complaint hough, gives me time to get in shape haha.  Still living at home so expenses aren't through the roof.


----------



## wollyworld

owa said:
			
		

> How's everyone doing with the nerves and anxiousness?  I keep wanting to speed things up.  Maybe I'll regret that a bit once things get tough, but I enjoy the giddy vibes I have, even if they do get a bit annoying at times haha.
> 
> What's everyone doing to kill time?
> 
> I'm currently working security around PEI doing concerts and events.  Got to do Summerfest (Cirque Du Soleil, Bachman and Turner, Matt Mays, and Great Big Sea), and  I did "Regis and Kelly Live!" today.  Been doing some physical fitness stuff.  Gonna hit that harder soon enough.



I'm currently working at a Northern Saskatchewan RCMP Detachment in Wollaston Lake as a Guard. Trying to save up as much as I can before BMQ and considering BMQ is still 4+ months away i'll still have a bunch more night shifts to go!


----------



## ringo598

Thought I would jump in, havn't posted in a very long while.  I've also been accepted, going to BMQ Nov 29 in St. Jean.  Insanely excited to go to something thats going to challenge the hell out of me.  Going in as an LCIS tech.  Right now I'm doing software development/business analyst stuff for a company in Eastern Ontario.


----------



## darkskye

ringo598 said:
			
		

> Thought I would jump in, havn't posted in a very long while.  I've also been accepted, going to BMQ Nov 29 in St. Jean.  Insanely excited to go to something thats going to challenge the hell out of me.  Going in as an LCIS tech.  Right now I'm doing software development/business analyst stuff for a company in Eastern Ontario.



Congrats ringo598, see you there!


----------



## PegcityNavy

ringo598 said:
			
		

> Thought I would jump in, havn't posted in a very long while.  I've also been accepted, going to BMQ Nov 29 in St. Jean.  Insanely excited to go to something thats going to challenge the hell out of me.  Going in as an LCIS tech.  Right now I'm doing software development/business analyst stuff for a company in Eastern Ontario.



That is terrific, well done. You are right to be excited.


----------



## ringo598

Thanks, now to just keep busting my butt with the running and pushups.  I'm lucky I live with a reg force captain as a room-mate who's giving me the 'encouragement' to jog and such.  He even got me out to the range to fire an AR-15 (Havn't shot anything bigger then a .22 for 10 years).   Do you guys know if there is a facebook group for the Nov 29 crew? I read earlier there was one for another group thats going before us...


----------



## PegcityNavy

I don't think their is one, you should start one.


----------



## darkskye

Yeah, someone start one.


----------



## owa

we need a November 8th one as well  >


----------



## wollyworld

ringo598 said:
			
		

> Thanks, now to just keep busting my butt with the running and pushups.  I'm lucky I live with a reg force captain as a room-mate who's giving me the 'encouragement' to jog and such.  He even got me out to the range to fire an AR-15 (Havn't shot anything bigger then a .22 for 10 years).   Do you guys know if there is a facebook group for the Nov 29 crew? I read earlier there was one for another group thats going before us...



Well since a few of us wanted a facebook group for the November 29, 2010 group I decided since I have a bunch of time on my hands that I would make one. The title of the group is: Canadian Forces BMQ November 29, 2010


----------



## George Wallace

wollyworld said:
			
		

> Well since a few of us wanted a facebook group for the November 29, 2010 group I decided since I have a bunch of time on my hands that I would make one. The title of the group is: Canadian Forces BMQ November 29, 2010



Unlike people who did their Recruit Training prior to the Internet and Facebook, this may be a neat way to keep in touch wiht your Coursemates through out your military career and later.  Mike can slowly phase out this site's Personal Locator.    ;D


----------



## EpicBeardedMan

Need one for Nov 22 basic, st jean!... well it would be nice anyway


----------



## Luke O

What's facebook?


----------



## chappyk

has anyone done a facebook group for us November 8th guys yet?  It would be nice to see done.


----------



## owa

chappyk said:
			
		

> has anyone done a facebook group for us November 8th guys yet?  It would be nice to see done.



hop to it!


----------



## ringo598

Perhaps it might be beneficial to combine the BMQ Nov groups into one group on Facebook?  That way the guys coming at the end of the month will have some contacts with people already on course etc.

Not sure what benefit that would provide, but it sounds good.  And right now I'm a touch loopy from my first 3km jog.  Sucks being fat, my own fault.  I'm Greek


----------



## EpicBeardedMan

ringo598 said:
			
		

> Perhaps it might be beneficial to combine the BMQ Nov groups into one group on Facebook?  That way the guys coming at the end of the month will have some contacts with people already on course etc.
> 
> Not sure what benefit that would provide, but it sounds good.  And right now I'm a touch loopy from my first 3km jog.  Sucks being fat, my own fault.  I'm Greek



Yeah this is a good idea..

EDIT: I made one, join up!

Just put Canadian Armed Forces - BMQ, St- Jean November in the facebook search bar.


----------



## owa

Excellent work, boys!

I think I'm gonna do the Insanity workout plan to see what kind of shape that gets me in.  The 60 day program ends about the end of September, so that'll give me a month to see what weaknesses I still have and do my best to get them a bit better just before basic.  I still think running's gonna be a pain haha.

I was all about weight lifting, but it's time to get in aerobic shape I think.  What a pain in my nuts!


----------



## Luke O

I was thinking about doing P90X.  Haven't decided yet though.


----------



## EpicBeardedMan

Luke O said:
			
		

> I was thinking about doing P90X.  Haven't decided yet though.



Check out crossfit, I'm doing that and the paleo diet. I've already lost 2 waist sizes and have noticed huge strength gains in just a month..it's ridic.


----------



## Luke O

EpicBeardedMan said:
			
		

> Check out crossfit, I'm doing that and the paleo diet. I've already lost 2 waist sizes and have noticed huge strength gains in just a month..it's ridic.



I will look it up.  Thanks for the tip.


----------



## chappyk

Hey Guys, there is also a facebook group made just for those attending basic starting the week of the 8th of November if anyone is intereted.  When we get our actual platoon number, I will add it.  Just type in:

Canadian Forces BMQ November 8, 2010


----------



## MilitantAtheist

Im in on the 22 of november LCIS Tech so pumped can't wait St. Jean


----------



## K-MiKaZ

I start my bmq a st jean the november 22th but I need to be theire the 20th ..any body as the same bmq ?


----------



## EpicBeardedMan

K-MiKaZ said:
			
		

> I start my bmq a st jean the november 22th but I need to be theire the 20th ..any body as the same bmq ?



http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=135205609853492&v=app_2373072738#!/group.php?gid=135205609853492&v=wall

Facebook group for us going to BMQ in November, there's a few of us going on Nov 20-22nd.


----------



## Luke O

How is your guys fitness training going?

I started P90X on the weekend.  And I'm going to start running pretty soon.


----------



## EpicBeardedMan

Luke O said:
			
		

> How is your guys fitness training going?
> 
> I started P90X on the weekend.  And I'm going to start running pretty soon.



Very well..taking a running room learn to run program, helping a lot. That on top of crossfit and eating well..lost 15 lbs in July, it's just shedding off.


----------



## owa

I really look forward to August ending.  That'll be when I have my next interaction with the CFRC.  They're calling me in September to get me to sign some documents, give me an information package (or something along those lines), and then setup my Swearing In date.

It'll become way more real when that happens.  Should be fun.


----------



## Luke O

owa said:
			
		

> I really look forward to August ending.  That'll be when I have my next interaction with the CFRC.  They're calling me in September to get me to sign some documents, give me an information package (or something along those lines), and then setup my Swearing In date.
> 
> It'll become way more real when that happens.  Should be fun.



I also look forward to this.  We will probably have the same swear in date.


----------



## owa

Luke O said:
			
		

> I also look forward to this.  We will probably have the same swear in date.



Did you go to Bluefield High School?


----------



## Luke O

owa said:
			
		

> Did you go to Bluefield High School?



Yes, yes I did.


----------



## owa

Luke O said:
			
		

> Yes, yes I did.



Yeah, then you're the guy in the Nov 8 BMQ group.  My lady friend, Sara MacRae, sort of knows who you are.


----------



## northernboy_24

For those that went through the NOAB confusion and the wrong dates and those that are joining us Navy people.  November 8th, here I come.


----------



## Sharpie821

Hey Join this Facebook.  It's for us November 8th BMQ people: 

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=114719445243912


----------



## Luke O

Yah, that name sounds farmiliar.  Must have graduated after me though.


----------



## owa

Luke O said:
			
		

> Yah, that name sounds farmiliar.  Must have graduated after me though.



Yeah she graduated in '09.


----------



## Luke O

Less than 3 months now for those of us starting on the 8th.


----------



## chappyk

I'm one of the older ones....and I am getting excited myself.  Nov 8 here I come.


----------



## Luke O

chappyk said:
			
		

> I'm one of the older ones....and I am getting excited myself.  Nov 8 here I come.



It don't matter how old you are.  We're all joining the same team.  We'll get through it.


----------



## DavieRocket77

80 more days y'all !! Just can't wait to get started.


----------



## owa

Pretty sure this November group is gonna tear it up.


----------



## DavieRocket77

owa said:
			
		

> Pretty sure this November group is gonna tear it up.


Awww yeah boy!!!


----------



## darkskye

owa said:
			
		

> Pretty sure this November group is gonna tear it up.



Hell yes!


----------



## EpicBeardedMan

owa said:
			
		

> Pretty sure this November group is gonna tear it up.



Giggidy goo!


----------



## Fishbone Jones

owa said:
			
		

> Pretty sure this November group is gonna tear it up.



As stated, in one form or another, by almost every course. That bravado quickly dissipates shortly after the first day starts.


----------



## owa

recceguy said:
			
		

> As stated, in one form or another, by almost every course. That bravado quickly dissipates shortly after the first day starts.



I give us until the third day before we cry.


----------



## AtEase

So I found out a little more than a month ago I am heading to basic in St. Jean.  Wondering who all is going with me and also a quick question.  When starting so close to Christmas when will leave for it begin and end? 

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## PMedMoe

Oh, probably some of the people in this 12 page thread:  BMQ Nov 2010

As far as leave goes, you'll find out when you get there.  I'm going to bet guess (thanks, owa) 18 Dec - 02 Jan or something like that.


----------



## owa

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Oh, probably some of the people in this 12 page thread:  BMQ Nov 2010
> 
> As far as leave goes, you'll find out when you get there.  I'm going to bet 18 Dec - 02 Jan or something like that.



Even though this thread is redundant, I actually was pleased to see this leave "bet".  I know it isn't full-proof, but I know my girlfriend was curious to know when I'd be on Christmas leave, and this will give her at least a little bit of an idea (even if it is just a guess -- you have experience in the forces, so it's likely an educated guess haha).


----------



## owa

I think it's going to be pretty cool being on course for Remembrance Day.  I wonder if there's anything different going on for that, maybe like a little ceremony or something.


----------



## EpicBeardedMan

Yeah, I've read/heard different things regarding the break, was making plans for a cruise with the family but I don't want to make plans on a he said, she said thing so probably will have to pass on the vacation.


----------



## PMedMoe

As has been said before, don't make financial plans without a signed leave pass.  Also, those dates I posted were a "guesstimate".


----------



## owa

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> As has been said before, don't make financial plans without a signed leave pass.  Also, those dates I posted were a "guesstimate".



Yeah, luckily the only financial plan I need to make is for flights.  Other then that, I just need to appease the lady friend so she can have some sort of idea when she'll see me again haha.  It helps keep her tits from knotting up and her getting sour.


----------



## PMedMoe

owa said:
			
		

> Yeah, luckily the only financial plan I need to make is for flights.  Other then that, I just need to appease the lady friend so she can have some sort of idea when she'll see me again haha.  It helps keep her tits from knotting up and her from getting sour.



Was that crossed out part really necessary?   :


----------



## EpicBeardedMan

Yeah really, I'm eating yogurt too. Well I was..


----------



## Alea

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Was that crossed out part really necessary?   :




You really, seriously took the words "out of my fingers"! 

Alea


----------



## owa

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Was that crossed out part really necessary?   :



I'm sure you've heard the saying, "Don't get your tits in a knot"/"Don't get your tits in a tangle" before.


----------



## PMedMoe

owa said:
			
		

> I'm sure you've heard the saying, "Don't get your tits in a knot"/"Don't get your tits in a tangle" before.



Yes, and I really didn't appreciate it then, either.  I've heard the saying, it's just not necessary to type it out as such.  "Knickers in a knot" may be more appropriate.


----------



## owa

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Yes, and I really didn't appreciate it then, either.  I've heard the saying, it's just not necessary to type it out as such.  "Knickers in a knot" may be more appropriate.



It's a pretty harmless word.  Nothing to get your knickers in a knot over.


----------



## AtEase

Yeah I figured it would be around that time frame which is why I decided to arrive by vechile instead of by air.  It is only a 8 hour drive and then at least I wont have to make Air arrangments for 20 days left to come back home.  Thanks for the guesstimate


----------



## kratz

You may have missed reading, Tone and Content on Army.ca.

During your BMQ, you will also be introduced to DAOD 5012-0 Harassment Prevention and Resolution.

While you may have found the terms harmless, others have made you aware they prefer not to read about it.


----------



## PMedMoe

AtEase said:
			
		

> Yeah I figured it would be around that time frame which is why I decided to arrive by vechile instead of by air.  It is only a 8 hour drive and then at least I wont have to make Air arrangments for 20 days left to come back home.  Thanks for the guesstimate



No problem.  Drive safe, particularly in the winter.  Watch the weather, too.


----------



## Alea

owa said:
			
		

> It's a pretty harmless word.



It is not anymore if anyone makes you aware they don't feel comfortable with it.

Alea


----------



## owa

I really wish this hadn't been moved while I was typing a big response.

I was being all sincere and meaningful and then I went to reply and it was gone and I lost it...

So I'll try again, but the moment is gone so it won't be nearly as good, haha.

---

I apologize for using the word, "tits".  I didn't think it was a big deal because I think context is what is offensive, not words.  I tend to operate under the same thought George Carlin had on words...  It isn't words that are bad, it's the people who use them, and the context in which they're used which makes a word seem bad.  But George Carlin is a comedian, and he's too dead to be someone who controls this board, and I should think more before I post.  

This isn't day-to-day life where you get to be your own stupid self, the board is different from day-to-day life in that it's a privilege someone has given me and I should be more willing to operate under the guidelines they have set out and asked all of us to follow.  I didn't mean to offend anyone with the statement I made because I do like this board quite a bit and I do respect the members here a lot.  At first I was defensive, but that was stupid, people see things differently.  So I accept responsibility for being a bit of a nimrod from time to time, but in this situation, I was wrong.

So my bad.  I won't do it again.  I'm sorry if I offended anyone.


----------



## PMedMoe

owa, thanks for the apology.


----------



## chappyk

Hey November 8th group....Nine more weeks and counting!


----------



## Barmecide

chappyk said:
			
		

> Hey November 8th group....Nine more weeks and counting!



I just vomited in my throat a bit. 
Anyone else getting really/really nervous?


----------



## BennettR

Start date Nov 8th!  Stoked!!! Has any one been sworn in yet for that start date?


----------



## BennettR

Name is Rive, start date Nov 8th! boooyaa! from St. Catharines, going to be a Sig Op.


----------



## owa

Barmecide said:
			
		

> I just vomited in my throat a bit.
> Anyone else getting really/really nervous?



I'm not so much nervous as I am anxious.  Also trying to spend as much time with friends as I can over the next two months haha.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking

Only 53 more days until my departure, November 1st Sig Op! Can't wait


----------



## Luke O

Time sure is flying.  Less than two months now.

In case anyone is interested, I was reading the CFLRS site the other day and seen that our platoon numbers have been posted.  So any NCM's that start BMQ on the 8th, looks like we'll be either R0377E (R23) or R0378E (R24).

Cool stuff.

Can't wait.


----------



## owa

Luke O said:
			
		

> Time sure is flying.  Less than two months now.
> 
> In case anyone is interested, I was reading the CFLRS site the other day and seen that our platoon numbers have been posted.  So any NCM's that start BMQ on the 8th, looks like we'll be either R0377E (R23) or R0378E (R24).
> 
> Cool stuff.
> 
> Can't wait.



Hey man, did you get a call from our CFRC yet?  To like setup swearing in dates and get all the necessary information filled out?


----------



## EpicBeardedMan

owa said:
			
		

> Hey man, did you get a call from our CFRC yet?  To like setup swearing in dates and get all the necessary information filled out?



You guys didn't get your swear in dates yet? You do paperwork when you go there, hence why they want you there at 8:30 and your guests at 11. ;D


----------



## owa

EpicBeardedMan said:
			
		

> You guys didn't get your swear in dates yet? You do paperwork when you go there, hence why they want you there at 8:30 and your guests at 11. ;D



I'm not sure about him, but I was told to expect a call sometime near the beginning of September to setup dates for everything, but I'll probably call them on Monday to make sure stuff is still good.  I'd imagine they're pretty busy but better safe then sorry.


----------



## Luke O

I called them around the end of August just to check in.  He said I'd be receiving information in the mail at around the end of September into the first week of October with instructions.  And that our swear in would be around the 3rd week of October.

But that's just what I got from them.  If you get any other info let me know.


----------



## EpicBeardedMan

Odd. My swear in date was given to me when they phoned with the job offer.


----------



## owa

Luke O said:
			
		

> I called them around the end of August just to check in.  He said I'd be receiving information in the mail at around the end of September into the first week of October with instructions.  And that our swear in would be around the 3rd week of October.
> 
> But that's just what I got from them.  If you get any other info let me know.



Yeah, sounds good.  I'll give them a call on Monday and I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## owa

Hahaha, I'm so stupid.  In the last 2 months I've broken my baby toe on my right foot at least twice.  I keep stumbling out of my room at night to hit a chair.  The first time really messed it up haha, but on the second time it was just messing up what was already hurting.

Makes running a real *****.  I feel every step, but I guess that's what I get for not learning my lesson.   

If I ever smarten up the thing will heal, otherwise I'm doomed for a life of annoyance when I run lol

EDIT:



			
				Luke O said:
			
		

> I called them around the end of August just to check in.  He said I'd be receiving information in the mail at around the end of September into the first week of October with instructions.  And that our swear in would be around the 3rd week of October.
> 
> But that's just what I got from them.  If you get any other info let me know.



Yeah, I gave'em a call this afternoon.  They just said that they've got a new boss guy coming in (I can't remember the title they gave him) so they've been busy with that but that everything was good with my course date and that, as you said, we'd be getting information in the mail as well as a call from this new head guy sometime in the next couple of weeks to confirm dates and such.

I love how relaxed and nonchalant they are.  Here I am worried because they hadn't called me when they said they would and they're just like, "Everything's fine, don't even worry about it." So that's good to hear haha.  I guess I've heard so many horror stories and my application has gone so easily, I keep expecting something to come up!


----------



## Barmecide

Aw, crapola. I wrote an email to the recruiter that I first started talking to at the beginning of my application process, I just wanted to see if everything is still good with my application and if my swearing in is still set for Oct 21st. Basically just got an email saying, "call me." 

FML. This can't be good.  =(


----------



## owa

Barmecide said:
			
		

> Aw, crapola. I wrote an email to the recruiter that I first started talking to at the beginning of my application process, I just wanted to see if everything is still good with my application and if my swearing in is still set for Oct 21st. Basically just got an email saying, "call me."
> 
> FML. This can't be good.  =(



Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Luke O

Barmecide said:
			
		

> Aw, crapola. I wrote an email to the recruiter that I first started talking to at the beginning of my application process, I just wanted to see if everything is still good with my application and if my swearing in is still set for Oct 21st. Basically just got an email saying, "call me."
> 
> FML. This can't be good.  =(



Don't think the worst!


And Owa I know what you mean.  I've had a relatively easy process as well.  But you always hear these stories and you feel if you don't hear anything that your application magicaly disappears or something.


----------



## owa

Luke O said:
			
		

> Don't think the worst!
> 
> 
> And Owa I know what you mean.  I've had a relatively easy process as well.  But you always hear these stories and you feel if you don't hear anything that your application magicaly disappears or something.



Hahahaha, or end up like that guy who went to St. Jean but should've went to Borden haha.  Oh well, so far so good.


----------



## EpicBeardedMan

It could be good news...my swear in date got bumped up to Nov 3 when they called ;D


----------



## Barmecide

Ahahah, it was nothing at all!
They're very vague with their emails, I was worried they didn't want me anymore or something.

I feel very foolish now. lol


----------



## Luke O

owa said:
			
		

> Hahahaha, or end up like that guy who went to St. Jean but should've went to Borden haha.  Oh well, so far so good.



I seen that thread.  Pretty unfortunate and a very different string of events.


----------



## BK-Ryan

Nov. 1st, St. Jean. Coming all the way from Saint John, New Brunswick  ;D


----------



## Luke O

BK-Ryan said:
			
		

> Nov. 1st, St. Jean. Coming all the way from Saint John, New Brunswick  ;D



What's your trade?

And it's good to see another east coaster.


----------



## BK-Ryan

Vehicle Tech, You?


----------



## Weapon tech

Good luck Guys and Girls :yellow:


----------



## Beaton

Just looking to see who all is starting basic on Nov.22 2010 in the english platoon


----------



## owa

Beaton said:
			
		

> Just looking to see who all is starting basic on Nov.22 2010 in the english platoon



A Beaton from PEI.  Any relation to good old Brett Beaton?


----------



## George Wallace

Beaton and Weapon tech

Instead of being a couple of "Jerry's Kids" and starting individual topics to ask who is going to be on Crse with you, JUST READ the BMQ Nov 2010 thread and find them.


----------



## EpicBeardedMan

Beaton said:
			
		

> Just looking to see who all is starting basic on Nov.22 2010 in the english platoon



http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=135205609853492&ref=ts

Facebook group for us doing BMQ in november, there are quite a few, myself included who will be starting on the 22nd.


----------



## owa

lol my girlfriend thought she was being funny and pushed me off the bed and I hit my foot and now when I run I run like the character Dr. House hahaha.  It's one mean bruise and I feel embarrassed running down the street heh.

In case anyone wanted an updated on my training


----------



## owa

Just got my enrollment date!  October 18th!  ;D


----------



## Luke O

owa said:
			
		

> Just got my enrollment date!  October 18th!  ;D



I got mine too!  But it's the day after.

I'm gettin' pumped.


----------



## owa

Luke O said:
			
		

> I got mine too!  But it's the day after.
> 
> I'm gettin' pumped.



Yeah, it's awesome being this close.


----------



## McD

I haven't heard from them but I called about 2 weeks ago, only because I knew I would be really busy with work/ on the road for a while, and it was all confirmed that it was good to go. It feels like I won the lotto. This means a lot to me, and I am so very much appreciative of this coming opportunity.

I am not quite sure if I am still going to get a call with information "officially" I'll do my best to stay out of the subway and answer from now till then anyway just in case.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking

Only 32 more days until I arrive at the CFLRS for basic! November 1st, Signal Operator!


----------



## islandguy

I will be in the November 8th BMQ.  Enrollment date is October 19th.  I am from Prince Edward Island and can not wait! I am going through for a vehicle tech.


----------



## JB 11 11

Anyone going as Sig Op or Combat Engineer that will be starting BMQ in mid-late November? I had my application in AND complete on June 4th but was told the trades were closed.... Just curious as it will give me a better idea of time frame when dealing with the recruiting office. 

Good luck all....Lucky SOB's


----------



## RabbitSwiftness

I'll be attending during that time frame as a signal operator JB 11 11,  I handed my complete application around april 2010 and was given the offer around June. It's very interesting that those trades were closed.


----------



## JB 11 11

Yeah... I'm not exactly sure how things work in terms of trade quotas vs. regions ect. ect. But I apparently "just" missed the boat. Really sucks, bt at least now I have a bit more time to square myself away before getting on course. All best to you!


----------



## McD

JB 11..

I believe I was Merit Listed sometime in early April for Combat Engineer. I start the 2nd week of Nov. Things were sealed up for me as well.  Keep your head up.  It'll come.


----------



## Cramm557

Good luck all .. Hopefully your not high up


----------



## owa

JB 11 11 said:
			
		

> Yeah... I'm not exactly sure how things work in terms of trade quotas vs. regions ect. ect. But I apparently "just" missed the boat. Really sucks, bt at least now I have a bit more time to square myself away before getting on course. All best to you!



I wouldn't worry too much.  It also makes sense.  I know I got accepted in May, but I remember hearing from people at the CFRC that numbers were getting close to "max" for many trades.  I assume that you're merit listed though?  That's a very good thing.


----------



## JB 11 11

Yeah, I reckon its just a matter of time. I was a bit annoyed at first, but it will actually benefit me in the long run. I am abroad right now and this will give me a bit more time to sort out my affair's properly. As it was, I was expecting to have to drop everything to make a course date. 

The only crap thing about all of this is, as I am abroad, I would have been flown home (potentially... has to go through a committee) to do my Medical, aptitude and interview all in the same day. But now they want to wait until one of my trades opens up before they invest the time and money... understandable, but crappy either way. :nod:


----------



## DavieRocket77

I remember when I started this thread, the topic was Nov 2010 BMQ and when someone made a post it was relevent to the topic. Go figure


----------



## RabbitSwiftness

I have a question for people also going to BMQ in November, or have gone recently this year. 

I was browsing  the site looking through old topics(2006) and noticed that people have said when they were swearing in, that prior to that event they received a package from the Canadian Forces. Containing an acceptance letter, some video, information  that they would find useful for BMQ/swearing in ceremony.  

I received no such package/letter, I was curious did anyone else receive this letter/package and are going to BMQ in November.  My swearing-in ceremony is in 2 weeks times and am slightly worried about not receiving this if they still do in-fact send these out.  I will be contacting them probably on Tuesday  to confirm my swearing-in date is still the same date they gave me before the summer.

I have read the other threads and know what will happen at the swearing in/what to bring.


----------



## owa

DavieRocket77 said:
			
		

> I remember when I started this thread, the topic was Nov 2010 BMQ and when someone made a post it was relevent to the topic. Go figure



I want you to ask yourself this:  "Am I truly bothered by this?"

Anyway, *RabbitSwiftness*:  Definitely ask them about it, but it could be a number of things.  I've heard of people getting that information at the swearing in ceremony.  I got mine about two weeks ago and my swearing in is in one week.  When you call to confirm your dates, just ask about the information package.

For what it's worth, my package was just the "joining instructions" booklet and a congratulations letter.  No video stuff.  That was my stuff at least, not sure about everyone else.

I wouldn't sweat it.  The booklet is actually on the St. Jean website if you want to read it.  Take a hunt around there to find it.  Not sure how up to date it is, but it doesn't seem different from the one I have in my hands.


----------



## McD

I swear in the week after this and haven't received this package either. I was concernEd because a year ago my brother had this package mailed to my place where he was staying.  

When I called the other day to firm up timings I was told to not worry about it and essentially that who I was talking to at least didn't really know what I was talking about.   I think it varies from RC to RC.


----------



## DavieRocket77

owa said:
			
		

> I want you to ask yourself this:  "Am I truly bothered by this?"
> 
> Owa, not gonna go there. Somehow my "BMQ" thread turned into a "trades open/closed" and a ceremony "secret package thread", would this bother you?


----------



## PMedMoe

DavieRocket77 said:
			
		

> Owa, not gonna go there. Somehow my "BMQ" thread turned into a "trades open/closed" and a ceremony "secret package thread", would this bother you?



Well, even though you started the thread, I don't see how it's "yours".  Many threads get derailed here, this is not the first.


----------



## DavieRocket77

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Well, even though you started the thread, I don't see how it's "yours".  Many threads get derailed here, this is not the first.


 PMedMoe, I appologize for saying the thread was "mine". I merely started this thread you are right, and also I realize that this isn't the first derailment.


----------



## owa

Well it went from "I'm going to BMQ in November" to people discussing their nerves, asking questions they have to others going, getting information, and generally trying to fit in and get to know one another.

It might be derailment in some sense, but I don't think it's detracting from the thread.


----------



## RabbitSwiftness

I'm going to BMQ on November 13th (15th).  Signals Operator Trade, I've been skimming through this thread and noticed a large amount of signal operators(very interesting).  But didn't notice anyone going for November 15th, Oh well. Maybe we'll all be at kingston (if we all make it)!


----------



## EpicBeardedMan

Less than a month now..


----------



## Nesopgal

Less than a week for the Nov 1st crew  ;D


----------



## owa

god damn I am getting nervous


----------



## JLFontaine

ill be there nov 1st cant wait!!!!!!


----------



## Desirea701

I start basic November 27th. Does anyone know if we will be doing the regular 5km running outside? I know in the winter months the temperature can get down to -30 below.


----------



## George Wallace

Desirea701 said:
			
		

> I start basic November 27th. Does anyone know if we will be doing the regular 5km running outside? I know in the winter months the temperature can get down to -30 below.



If there is no snow and/or ice on the ground, and the temperature is not below -20, BE PREPARED to run outside.


----------



## Desirea701

George Wallace said:
			
		

> If there is no snow and/or ice on the ground, and the temperature is not below -20, BE PREPARED to run outside.





Okay, thanks


----------



## ar886588

Any one else starting basic on the Nov 27th?


----------



## Danneskjold

ar886588 said:
			
		

> Any one else starting basic on the Nov 27th?



BMQ at St. Jean? Sure are. You can skip back a few pages to find us, or just come introduce yourself on Facebook:
http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=132512256786265
("Canadian Forces BMQ November 29, 2010")

There's also a group for everybody starting up in November:
http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=135205609853492
("Canadian Armed Forces - BMQ, St- Jean November")


----------



## ar886588

Hey, 

    I added myself to the group.


----------



## owa

Yarr!

It came down to a girlfriend or the Army!

I picked the Army!

Lets do this ya briny sea beasts!  It's going to blow, but we're going to have a pretty good time.  One weekend left to give it all you've got before you're soul is sold!  Have fun, boys and girls!

 ;D


----------



## RabbitSwiftness

My BMQ date was changed from a week and half before it was supposed to start to the 29th of November from the 15th. Kind of was really excited to go on the 13th!. I wonder if someone leaving for the 29th is suddenly is taking my spot to go for the 15th!


----------



## Anubis2099

I was contacted on Monday to be told my Basic for Nov 29th was going to be in Borden instead of St-Jean... Works out for me it's closer to home... Was wondering if anybody else was going to be in Borden?


----------



## gwones

Yes, all of us(at least everyone in our Nov 29th Facebook group) got the call, so Borden it is


----------



## Anubis2099

HUA! Still waiting for my acceptance into the group... Look forward to meeting/sweating/bleeding with you all!


----------



## EpicBeardedMan

Had my swearing in today, was pretty cool. Can't wait to go.


----------



## MMSS

owa said:
			
		

> Yarr!
> 
> It came down to a girlfriend or the Army!
> 
> I picked the Army!



This made my wife laugh


----------



## Jmac

I Was just wondering if anyone was going on this date? I'm driving in to borden on the 27th so I can at least get a day to hang around the place and check it out. I was originally going to St.Jean on the 13th but they called me back 2 days ago and said I was now going to borden. So I have been doing some research about borden and can't really find anything passed 2006. Back then a lot of people complained about how unorganized it was and some instructors even commented saying they didn't have enough supplies and experience to make it as professional as St.Jean. I watched a graduation video from 2005 on youtube from base borden and the marching was honestly terrible. I can't say I can do any better because I haven't been there yet but not one line was in sync, it looked like their legs were all over the place as compared to St.Jean where it is very tight and organized and looks amazing. I also read that base borden got a major grant to give borden a so called "face lift" this year and was also wondering if that was in effect yet?


----------



## PMedMoe

Check this thread:  BMQ Nov 2010


----------



## Jmac

Just requested to join the facebook group for 29th of november


----------



## Jmac

Thanks!


----------



## FyroniK

RabbitSwiftness said:
			
		

> I'm going to BMQ on November 13th (15th).  Signals Operator Trade, I've been skimming through this thread and noticed a large amount of signal operators(very interesting).  But didn't notice anyone going for November 15th, Oh well. Maybe we'll all be at kingston (if we all make it)!




You are all alone.  iper:

I looked at the updated platoon list we have on the wall here and noticed that the Nov. 15 platoon isn't on there anymore, which is odd.


----------



## EpicBeardedMan

9 days... ;D


----------



## RabbitSwiftness

FyroniK said:
			
		

> You are all alone.  iper:
> 
> I looked at the updated platoon list we have on the wall here and noticed that the Nov. 15 platoon isn't on there anymore, which is odd.



Yeah I was told that St jean cancelled on them, My day has been moved to the 27th of November, I will be going to St Jean and not Borden.


----------



## FyroniK

RabbitSwiftness said:
			
		

> Yeah I was told that St jean cancelled on them, My day has been moved to the 27th of November, I will be going to St Jean and not Borden.



Welcome to blue sector . Lucky you.


----------



## MPwannabe

How many people are typically on a Reg Force BMQ?


----------



## chrome1967

My platoon started with 60. Added 8 more along the way, and ended up with 45 on grad day.


----------



## MPwannabe

cool, thanks. When I did mine for the Reserves we had 50 and ended with about 28.


----------



## MMSS

chrome1967 said:
			
		

> My platoon started with 60. Added 8 more along the way, and ended up with 45 on grad day.



I realize that it varies from course to course but what is the general breakdown of army/navy/air force? Is there often a majority of one or another discipline or is it a generally even spread?


----------



## FyroniK

MMSS said:
			
		

> I realize that it varies from course to course but what is the general breakdown of army/navy/air force? Is there often a majority of one or another discipline or is it a generally even spread?



Depends on your time of year, right now for example, there is a massive amount of Navy due to a lot of Navy trades not being filled earlier in the year, they were all that were left open for a lot of people, Air force of course has the least amount of actual trades so, they always seem to be the least of the 3 in platoons.


----------



## MMSS

FyroniK said:
			
		

> Depends on your time of year, right now for example, there is a massive amount of Navy due to a lot of Navy trades not being filled earlier in the year, they were all that were left open for a lot of people, Air force of course has the least amount of actual trades so, they always seem to be the least of the 3 in platoons.



I assume this is the same for BMOQ as well? Not that I have any issue with it; rather I find it interesting that "basic training" includes members from all three forces.


----------



## lethalLemon

MMSS said:
			
		

> I assume this is the same for BMOQ as well? Not that I have any issue with it; rather I find it interesting that "basic training" includes members from all three forces.



It's *Basic Military Qualification*; training that is commonly used by all elements.

Afterwards, you get into trade & element specific training.


----------



## owa

On Christmas leave now.  Currently in Week 5.  The first week was especially hard, but it's gotten better -- quite a bit better.  Totally digging R24.  After doing the firing range I started thinking about Farnham in February...  God damn, it's going to be so cold.  I love it.

The only complaint I'd have right now is the time they chose to hand us our rifles.  We got them on Week 2 and although I understand they want to stress us out, it was a bit frustrating at the time to be in the middle of adapting to the new environment, trying to learn drill, trying to figure out this team work thing, and then be handed a rifle.  Oh well everyone made it through the weapon test in our platoon and we got over that initial stress so I can't be too sour about it.


----------



## EpicBeardedMan

Just hit week 3 at st jean, did my weapons handling test the day we left, I passed, 14 people didn't. We were told we were the last course to get our weapons Week 2, its being moved back to week 4. It's weird being back for sure.


----------



## AgentSmith

They give weapons to recruits in week 2? Wow.  I thought they didn't do that until around week 5 or so? Good job passing your weapons handling test though.


----------

